# Wood



## GSA190 (Nov 4, 2007)

well I have a fresh water tank and I found this piece of wood that I want to add to the tank. The piece of wood has a layer of wax or some type of material over it. Would this harm the fish?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Wonder why it would have wax on it. I wouldn't with the information i was given.


----------

